# Putting plow on Kubota RTV



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Looking for options on putting a plow Kubota RTV.
I found a 6.6 Western cheap enough. It came off a S-10.
The Kub has Aux hydro. Would it be easier to use the Western pump or use the Aux hydro?
Has any one built there own mounts for larger UTV?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with that western. 

Now blizzard (thanks to our buddy jerre designing it) makes a mount for the Blizzard 680LT just for the Kubota RTV. (do a search there are several people on here that have them) Its a great unit.


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Some where on here some one had a ToolCat with a Blizzard plow. 
Just wanting to know how large of a plow you can put on a UTV.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

6.5' is the max width. Not because a lack of pushing power. But weight capacity. The front ends are not built like 3/4 ton trucks.

A tool cat is a kubota RTV on seriods. Its able to handle more weight because thats what it was designed for. 810 on a toolcat is just fine.


----------

